# XML-Document mit Java erzeugen und zuruecksenden



## bambi (11. Mai 2005)

BITTE, BITTE HELFEN

Hallo,

ich bin ein absoluter Anfaenger in XML und hab' auch schon in die Suche gesehen, aber nicht das Richtige gefunden
(und http://www.galileocomputing.de ist down gerade - also doppeltes Pech  :? )

Also ich muss mit Java ein XML-Document erzeugen und and die aufrufende Seite zurueckschicken.

Also ich bin fuer jede Antwort dankbar - ein kleines Beispiel oder ein Link waeren auch super!!!

Also das XML-Document soll ungefaehr so aussehen:

```
<?xml version="1.0" standalone="yes"?>
<person>
   <firstName>'vorname'</firstName>
   <lastName>'nachname.'</lastName>
</person>
```

Der Content-Type muss auf jedenfall "text/xml" sein.

Was ich bis jetzt habe:

```
private Document createXMLDocument(String firstNameVal, String lastNameVal, String userNameVal)  {
     Document doc = null;
     
     try  {
         DocumentBuilderFactory dbf = DocumentBuilderFactory.newInstance();
         DocumentBuilder db = dbf.newDocumentBuilder();
         
         doc = db.newDocument();
         
         Element root = doc.createElement("person");
         Element firstName = doc.createElement("firstName");
         Element lastName = doc.createElement("lastName");
         
         firstName.setNodeValue(firstNameVal);
         lastName.setNodeValue(lastNameVal);
         
         root.appendChild(firstName);
         root.appendChild(lastName);
         
         doc.appendChild(root);
         
         // das funktioniert nicht, da erkennt er das doc nicht - kein Plan warum...
         // im oberen Code gibt's damit keine Probleme.
         /*doc.setXmlStandalone(true);
         doc.setXmlVersion("1.0");
         doc.setTextContent("text/xml");*/
     }
     catch (ParserConfigurationException pce)  { /*... */ }
     return doc;
 }
```

Also ich habe absolut keine Ahnung, ob das so richtig ist...


Die Weiterleitung an die aufrufende Seite mache ich dann so: (das funktioniert auf jeden Fall nicht - es wird einfach abgebrochen.)
Wie kann ich denn das Document schicken?

```
Servlet...
...
// Die Werte fuer das Document aus einer DB holen
...
if (/*Werte sind gueltig*/)  {
   doc = createXMLDocument(firstName, lastName, userName);
   try  {
      // Das hier funktioniert gar nicht...
      response.sendRedirect(doc.toString());
   }  catch (IOException ioe)  {
      log.error("IOException on redirect: " + ioe.getMessage());
   }
}
...
```

Also dann schon mal DANKE! fuer's lesen - ich weiss es is' 'ne Menge geworden...


----------



## Bleiglanz (12. Mai 2005)

welche exception?

was soll der sendRedirect??????


----------

